# sengoku basara samurai kings great anime



## qazqaz123 (Nov 3, 2010)

How here thinks Sengoku Basara Samurai Kings is a great anime








You can watch the first-two dub episodes at youtube on the Funimation channel for free
The dubbing is really good  ep 1-13

First ep: Azure and Crimson, a Fateful Encounter!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCqzMMBxGso

Second ep: Horrific! Confrontation at Okehazama! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEubuwl2l94

Second Season: Sengoku Basara II coming soon by Funimation ep 1-12

Video Games Too:
Sengoku Basara: Samurai Heroes for Wii and PS3


----------



## mameks (Nov 3, 2010)

Not seen it. Looks kinda good though. I saw someone in another anime thread whose avatar has thae guy on the left of the preview... it's one of the female 'tempers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *looks through threads*


----------



## qazqaz123 (Nov 3, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> Not seen it. Looks kinda good though. I saw someone in another anime thread whose avatar has thae guy on the left of the preview... it's one of the female 'tempers
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You can watch the first-two dub episodes at youtube on the funimation channel for free

The dubbing is really good


----------



## mameks (Nov 4, 2010)

qazqaz123 said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LIES! Personally, I hate all dubs...
But seriously, it's kinda low on my want to watch list...I'll probably watch it after...dunno...I finish all of D.Gray-Man & Ghost in the Shell.


----------



## hakusa (Nov 5, 2010)

Hmm, despite liking Date Masamune quite a lot, I don't think it's a _great_ anime. The 1st season was pretty fun, but the ending didn't have much good things to say about it. I mean, Nobunaga died just like that? 2nd season was quite a let down too. Again, the ending wasn't done properly. They tried to stuff a lot of things inside an episode that was only about 22 minutes long, which made certain scenes get cut-off without meaning. Example was how Ieyasu and Mitsunari's army retreated when there were no signs of them losing to the opposing sides.

But well, the good points was the graphic quality, I guess? The action could be very nice if they had put in more effort. And the music was awesome! /SawanoHiroyukifan
I do want to play the game, but sadly, I don't have a PS2, PS3 nor a Wii. orz

The movie is coming out in 2011. :3


			
				shlong said:
			
		

> Not seen it. Looks kinda good though. I saw someone in another anime thread whose avatar has thae guy on the left of the preview... it's one of the female 'tempers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could you possibly have meant me?


----------



## mameks (Nov 5, 2010)

hakusa said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep


----------



## prowler (Nov 5, 2010)

I downloaded the first four eps, it's not good and it's not bad either.
I might download the game. I love Dynasty Warriors type games.





			
				shlong said:
			
		

> LIES! Personally, I hate all dubs...


There is some dubs that are okay, like this one and Baccano.


----------



## mameks (Nov 5, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> I downloaded the first four eps, it's not good and it's not bad either.
> I might download the game. I love Dynasty Warriors type games.
> 
> 
> ...


Really? Nice, I'll give them a try.


----------

